# HarperCollins e-book prices no longer set by publisher



## VondaZ (Apr 21, 2009)

It appears the Agency model is officially done for HarperCollins as all their books appear to be priced by Amazon now and many have undergone price drops.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Thanks!  Off to look...

Betsy


----------



## Jesslyn (Oct 29, 2008)

Fist pump time!

And just in case you missed it, all Tor books no longer carry any DRM.  That lack is noted on the books Kindle page.


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

The prices have been dropping all morning..it's great to see.


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

w00t! Had to add that to my blog right away. Hope the other 4 of the Big 6 follow suit soon (or maybe _have to?_).


----------



## Guest (Sep 10, 2012)

Yeah, Amazon will drop our prices next.

Then we can really cheer and pump our fists.


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

I had a bunch of books on price watch at ereader iq and I got a lot of emails today. Yay, lots of authors I buy and books I like are by Avon, part of HarperCollins. Most of them are now down to 4.49. Although HarperCollins had already started to lower the price to many of them at 4.99-5.99  a while back. 

I am all giddy


----------



## aecardenas (Dec 16, 2011)

Is there an easy way to sort or search by publisher on Amazon...?


----------



## bordercollielady (Nov 21, 2008)

Wonderful news! Off to check out the pickings!


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

aecardenas said:


> Is there an easy way to sort or search by publisher on Amazon...?


I just type in the publisher in the search box in the kindle store. It probably not 100% exact, but close. It works better on some publishers than others, just based on the name. Some publisher names aren't unique enough.


----------



## history_lover (Aug 9, 2010)

aecardenas said:


> Is there an easy way to sort or search by publisher on Amazon...?


You can with http://www.ereaderiq.com/search/ (or http://www.ereaderiq.co.uk/search/ if anyone is in the UK).


----------



## Routhwick (Apr 1, 2012)

On books of theirs, "_This price was set by the publisher_" no longer appears, but "Sold by: HC" remains intact. I noticed that too yesterday.


----------



## bordercollielady (Nov 21, 2008)

I must be doing something wrong..  haven't found any authors under HarperCollins I usually read..  Can someone send me some of the well known authors you are finding?


----------



## Eltanin Publishing (Mar 24, 2011)

bordercollielady said:


> I must be doing something wrong.. haven't found any authors under HarperCollins I usually read.. Can someone send me some of the well known authors you are finding?


Neil Gaiman is HarperCollins. Many of his books are $7.59 now.


----------



## tamborine (May 16, 2009)

bordercollielady said:


> I must be doing something wrong.. haven't found any authors under HarperCollins I usually read.. Can someone send me some of the well known authors you are finding?


http://www.harpercollins.com/Author/Browse.aspx


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

tamborine said:


> http://www.harpercollins.com/Author/Browse.aspx


I found that earlier, but that's like every author they've ever published...mostt of whom I've never heard of.

Those of you who know who publishes your favorite authors, which authors are you excited about?

Betsy


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

Well, what I like is probably not what many like here. . Most of my price reduction emails are for romance authors, mostly historical. 
So I have Eloisa James, Julie Anne Long, Maya Rodale, Miranda Neville, Gaelen Foley, Loretta Chase, Tessa Dare

That is just a sample of what I go notices from. I have a large amount of books on price watch on ereaderiq.

And I just tried the publisher searching for reduced books on ereaderiq and it works pretty well.

http://www.ereaderiq.com/pricewatch

Just go there and click on publisher where it says advance search select your filter. Type Harper Collins and you will get pages after pages of the recent price drops.


----------



## MamaProfCrash (Dec 16, 2008)

Start shopping around. Books on board has books cheaper than Amazon. Apple actually seems to have the lowest prices. I won't buy from Apple because I cannot strip the DRM.

I would suggest that penny pinchers visit Mobile Reads of they want to be able to buy books at the least expensive price point. That could very well mean EPub which cannot be read on the Kindle. There are ways around this issue but we don't discuss them here. They won't give you directions at MR but some hints that will help a lot.


----------



## Geemont (Nov 18, 2008)

I confess to buying a few last night.  But in the long run the difference between $14.99 is nice enough though not likely to have a big effect on the budget.


----------



## mom133d (aka Liz) (Nov 25, 2008)

Drat. Most of my favorite authors are Penguin. No change


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

I have some favorites on Penguin too, they have been awful with pricing since Agency. Aren't they the ones fighting it all? No settling?


----------



## Sunshine22 (Feb 18, 2010)

It looks like most of the books on my wish list, especially my priciest wish list books, are through Random House.  
But I don't think Random House was part of the settlement?


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

The 3 that settled are HarperCollins, Simon and Schuster and Hachette. So at some point, I expect something to happen with the other 2. I guess HarperCollins jumped right in.


----------



## history_lover (Aug 9, 2010)

Atunah said:


> I have some favorites on Penguin too, they have been awful with pricing since Agency. Aren't they the ones fighting it all? No settling?


Yep, Penguin are the worst, in my opinion. They are also responsible for most of the $20 ebooks.


----------



## history_lover (Aug 9, 2010)

MamaProfCrash said:


> Apple actually seems to have the lowest prices. I won't buy from Apple because I cannot strip the DRM.


Not the books I read! I just did a price check on all my favorite books between Amazon and Apple and Amazon was cheaper 90% of the time - the few that weren't were the same price - Apple was never cheaper.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

It's always good news when book prices come down ... they got way too expensive years back, in my opinion, and that has driven some people away from developing a regular reading habit.


----------



## MamaProfCrash (Dec 16, 2008)

Random House can keep their pricing. They were not targeted because they did not adopt Agency Pricing until a year later.


----------



## Tony Rabig (Oct 11, 2010)

For fairly easy searching of a publisher's titles try going to books rather than the Kindle store, and use the advanced search.  You can specify publisher, language, author, category, and Kindle edition.  Not perfect, but probably about as close as we're going to get.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Tony Rabig said:


> For fairly easy searching of a publisher's titles try going to books rather than the Kindle store, and use the advanced search. You can specify publisher, language, author, category, and Kindle edition. Not perfect, but probably about as close as we're going to get.


Actually, Tony, that's pretty good. Here's a link to that search.

It comes up with something just under 9,000 books (8722 to be exact). Then, on the left side, you can specify a genre such as Mystery, Thrillers and Suspense (1150 books). Then, that is further broken down to Mysteries, Suspense, Thrillers, Police Procedurals... And you can then sort by price, for example. Or by books in a series. Here's a link to books in a series that are by HC and are in the Mysteries, Suspense & Thrillers category.

Thanks! Edit: (Thanks, I think...I just bought this for $4.49):


Betsy


----------



## Toby (Nov 25, 2008)

Whoooo Hoooooooo! Yeah! Yippie!


----------



## history_lover (Aug 9, 2010)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Actually, Tony, that's pretty good. Here's a link to that search.
> 
> It comes up with something just under 9,000 books (8722 to be exact). Then, on the left side, you can specify a genre such as Mystery, Thrillers and Suspense (1150 books). Then, that is further broken down to Mysteries, Suspense, Thrillers, Police Procedurals... And you can then sort by price, for example. Or by books in a series. Here's a link to books in a series that are by HC and are in the Mysteries, Suspense & Thrillers category.
> 
> ...


The advanced search www.ereaderiq.com/search is the same but you can also specify a price range - with Amazon, you can only sort by price but with ereaderiq, you can exclude prices from even coming up in results. You can also exclude public domain or search only public domain.


----------



## Kwalker (Aug 23, 2012)

It's funny - One that I was waiting to read, hoping the price would come down is published by HC - And still I am not buying it at $7. The reviews are awful and the series has tanked. Had I bought it the day it came out instead of waiting I wouldn't have known that.

Another on my wish list is S&S so hopefully it will drop soon. 

Also, James Patterson is Hachette, so hopefully his stuff will be priced lower before long.


----------



## Zoe Cannon (Sep 2, 2012)

I just picked up a couple from my wish list (both YA) at $2.99 each!


----------



## CJArcher (Jan 22, 2011)

As usual, this seems to be limited to US customers only. I'm in Australia and I don't see cheaper prices. Sigh. This is so frustrating. We pay more for _everything_.


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

CJArcher said:


> As usual, this seems to be limited to US customers only. I'm in Australia and I don't see cheaper prices. Sigh. This is so frustrating. We pay more for _everything_.


Sorry . You guys pay so much for regular books anyway, don't you. Did these settlements and lawsuits extend outside the US?


----------



## Neekeebee (Jan 10, 2009)

Daniel Silva is HarperCollins. His latest is down to $9.99. Also found a couple of older Jodi Picoult books, _The Pact_ and _Keeping Faith_ for $6.99 each.



N


----------



## MamaProfCrash (Dec 16, 2008)

Nope, they are US only. I believe I heard that all of the publishers and Apple settled in the EU but I could be wrong about that.


----------



## history_lover (Aug 9, 2010)

Atunah said:


> Sorry . You guys pay so much for regular books anyway, don't you. Did these settlements and lawsuits extend outside the US?


I doubt it, the US Department of Justice doesn't exactly have jurisdiction in other countries as far as I know. However, shortly before the DOJ of filed suit against the publishers in the US, the EU did the same thing first:

http://www.zdnet.com/apple-publishers-to-offer-eu-antitrust-concessions-report-7000003618/

So Europe will probably see the same results soon but I guess for it to take effect in Australia or anywhere else, those nations would have to file their own suits.


----------



## CJArcher (Jan 22, 2011)

Atunah said:


> Sorry . You guys pay so much for regular books anyway, don't you. Did these settlements and lawsuits extend outside the US?


Not here, that's for sure. Yeah, books in all their forms are quite expensive in Australia and always have been. And they wonder why the lower end of the socio-economic spectrum doesn't read.


----------



## history_lover (Aug 9, 2010)

I got some price reducing alerts on books from Penguin and Macmillan - could be coincidence BUT I noticed none of them say "this price was set by the publisher" anymore! I checked some other books from the same publishers though and they do still say it so I don't know what is going on. Penguin and Macmillan were the ones fighting the charges, right?


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

I know Penguin was fighting, I can't recall MacMillan's issues right now.

Next few months are going to be interesting in regards to prices and such.


----------



## mom133d (aka Liz) (Nov 25, 2008)

None of the Penguin or Macmillian's status have changed for me. Maybe they work their way down authors?  For what its worth I have Jasper Fforde, MaryJanice Davidson and Jim Butcher on my list.


----------



## history_lover (Aug 9, 2010)

I still don't know why some books from Penguin and Macmillan have been handed over to Amazon to price and some haven't. But if you go to http://www.ereaderiq.com/pricewatch/ and click the tab for "advanced search" and then "publisher" - there are literally dozens of books from Penguin or Macmillan that have been reduced in price - some because Amazon now has control of their pricing BUT not all. Many of the ones from Penguin are Penguin Classics (public domain) or history books - but not all. I can't make sense of it... maybe this was always the case and I just never noticed it?

Here's some examples:

http://www.amazon.com/The-Story-of-England-ebook/dp/B00457X7HW
http://www.amazon.com/Daughters-Isis-Ancient-Penguin-ebook/dp/B004LLIH5E
http://www.amazon.com/The-Vikings-ebook/dp/B004LLIH9A
http://www.amazon.com/The-Story-Scrolls-significance-ebook/dp/B00390BDZ4
http://www.amazon.com/Black-Heart-Blue-ebook/dp/B007L01E3O
http://www.amazon.com/The-Gallows-Curse-ebook/dp/B004PYDBHQ

http://www.amazon.com/Thieves-Labyrinth-Albert-Newsome-ebook/dp/B004WDZZWE
http://www.amazon.com/The-Lost-Army-ebook/dp/B003GK229S
http://www.amazon.com/The-Ancient-Curse-ebook/dp/B003TWOK4S
http://www.amazon.com/Armour-Achilles-Adventures-Odysseus-ebook/dp/B0055RGBMO

I also did a search for Simon & Schuster and Hachette. S&S have plenty of price reductions but seem to still have control over pricing on all of them - Hachette turned up some which Amazon have control over though!

http://www.amazon.com/Mystery-Minster-Seventeenth-Bartholomew-ebook/dp/B005AVIWZ4
http://www.amazon.com/A-Good-Year-ebook/dp/B002TXZTHU
http://www.amazon.com/Secrets-Whitby-Girl-secrets-ebook/dp/B004KZOXHC
http://www.amazon.com/The-Body-Thames-Restoration-ebook/dp/B004FN1QII
http://www.amazon.com/Underground-London-ebook/dp/B004DNWDTG


----------

